# HELP please



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

I am currently looking into adding turbo on my 200sx, and I wanted to know what steps I should take to prepare for this, and what exactly I need to do this. i have the GA16DE engine, please help, all suggestions welcome 


THANKS FOR ANY HELP


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

*Preparing for Turbo*

Ok dude, to be on the safe side above all others have a leak down and compression test done on your engine to see its condition. How many miles do you have on it?.....many people turbo charge with a lot of miles on their cars and have no problems because their engines were kept in good condition. If youve got the money, your gonna want to get a higher pressure head gasket, stronger JE forged pistons, and ARP studs to hold it all together, not to mention you probably have all the free breathing boltons already, Cone Filter, Random Cat Converter, Cat Back Exhaust......2.25 to 3.0 is what turbos like.....gets rid of the gases quicker. While your in there Get the JWT cams and get the ECU (It dosent come with the Hot shot turbo kit) programmed to work with all. After that the most important part.....go honda hunting!.......hope this helps you a little dude! Take care!


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Locate back issues of Sports Compact Car. Mike Kojima boosted a GA16 200SX in a series of articles. Look at Sentra.net, too, as well as NissanPerformanceMag on this site.


----------

